

Android developer leaks Cupcake details  - ccraigIW
http://weblog.infoworld.com/mobile_pulse/archives/2009/01/android_develop.html

======
blinks
Title is somewhat misleading -- this isn't really a leak, considering anyone
with a developer build of the phone (available from T-mobile) could build the
publicly-available source:

> Since Android is open source, you can easily download, > compile, and
> install it onto your phone. This requires > root access of course. Currently
> due to proprietary > issues, many things are broken running cupcake onto HTC
> > G1. Broken items include Bluetooth, OPENGL, and etc.

